# How did you come by your user name?



## Addie (Dec 22, 2013)

Spike recently asked me how did I come up with the name 'Addie.' He didn't ever remember anyone calling me that while he was growing up.

I was reading one of those hard cover Reader's Digest books and the main character in it was named Adelaide. But everyone in the story called her Addie. Perfect! I never had a nick name as a kid. So I decided that if anyone ever asked me what I was called as a child, I would use Addie. 

I belonged to the old Food Network Food forum. My name there was akr. A hard name to pronounce. Someone asked me what they could call me besides akr. I immediately typed Addie. One of the other ladies thanked me for sharing that name. She had just recently lost her mother and her name was Addie also. We became very good friends.

The akr is the first three letters of my email address. I had to have a professional sounding email as I often received my assignments via email from my agency. Poo came up with my email address. So Addie I became and remain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2013)

I said something smart-alecky to my best friend and she called me an Ogre, it grew from there and Shrek was roped into the farce, just because.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2013)

*Andy M.*

My name is significant because it indicates my real identity. I am Dorothy's Auntie Em (Andy M.) from the Wizard of Oz. 

Most people don't realize that the Wizard of Oz is a true story,  fictionalized for the movie. The real Andy M. from the story was turned  into a female for the movie and the name was modified to accommodate the  gender change.

The real story is about a young girl who was lost in a tornado in the  dust bowl in the 30s. She was missing for some time and the family was  beginning to think they would never see her again. 

Many months later she reappeared as a changed person. Upon  investigation, the police found she had actually run off to California  and was making her way selling illegal substances to the Hollywood set. 

Several months into this new endeavor she got tired of the wicked life  she was leading and headed home. She arrived at the farm late one night  and walked into Andy M.'s room and tried to awaken him, by calling out,  "Andy M., Andy M.", while pulling his leg...


...just like I'm pulling yours right now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2013)

Pull the other one...it's got bells on...


----------



## CatPat (Dec 22, 2013)

My name is Catina. It's a derivative of my mother's name, Ecatarina. I've always been called just Cat.

And a few other, less complimentary names from time to time, depending upon the offense.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat (Dec 22, 2013)

It was Cat's idea, since I'm her Mamma. She helped me sign up here.

MammaCat


----------



## Katie H (Dec 22, 2013)

My name is who I AM.  But I've been many different people.  When I was a model in the late '70s and '80s, I was known as K.T.  Now, I'm known as "Sweetheart" by my husband and "Grandma" by my grandchildren.  Other names include "Mom," "Honey," ....

Most of the time I answer to any and all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2013)

Katie H said:


> My name is who I AM.  But I've been many different people.  When I was a model in the late '70s and '80s, I was known as K.T.  Now, I'm known as "Sweetheart" by my husband and "Grandma" by my grandchildren.  Other names include "Mom," "Honey," ....
> 
> Most of the time I answer to any and all.



It's true, that's how she shows up on Caller ID...she's lucky I can read (and comprehend) fast!


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 22, 2013)

My name is Carol and I live in PA.   How original!


----------



## Addie (Dec 22, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> My name is Carol and I live in PA.   How original!



  I never would have guessed that!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm taxlady on lots of sites. I do income taxes, so that's how I came up with it. I've been on the internet long enough that I have grabbed that user name before other people a lot of places. There are lots of taxlady123, etc. out there. If I sign up somewhere that already has a taxlady, I go by TaxDragon.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 22, 2013)

I luv dawgs.  I've always had at least one, usually more.


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 22, 2013)

It came out of the air. Association of ideas. Real name is Henrietta (aka Henri)

 On another site I took the name of a character in a comedy radio programme from before I was born. My father's joke.

 And my father was responsible, indirectly, for another forum name elsewhere. He was very keen on fish and aquariums and used to call me after a water beetle because of my second Christian name which began with the same 2 letters


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 23, 2013)

User name? What user name?


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 23, 2013)

This topic comes up every once in awhile.

My name is Laurie Patricia and my married name is Beier.  I have been called LP most of my life because my best friend in the early years was Lori Patricia and it was hard on our Moms and other friends.  Mine became LP and she was just Lori.  I now go by Laurie or LP, but think of myself more as LP because I have known it most of my life.

So hopefully that all makes up for the fact I have a really boring username and no funny story like Andy M.


----------



## CarlSchellenberger (Dec 23, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> This topic comes up every once in awhile.
> 
> My name is Laurie Patricia and my married name is Beier. I have been called LP most of my life because my best friend in the early years was Lori Patricia and it was hard on our Moms and other friends. Mine became LP and she was just Lori. I now go by Laurie or LP, but think of myself more as LP because I have known it most of my life.
> 
> So hopefully that all makes up for the fact I have a really boring username and no funny story like Andy M.


 
You think yours is boring. Look at mine.

Regards, Carl


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 23, 2013)

I have been using Somebunny for hmmmm, maybe 15 years.  When we first got a home computer I was trying to familiarize myself with the Internet ( I had been using computers in my work, but not the Internet) I thought I would try out my internet providers user forum/chat, I didn't want to use my own name for a username so I thought "heck I will just be anybody.....alas it was already taken, oh well I will be nobody, uh that was also taken, I guess I wasn't as clever as I thought I was.  Well then how about somebody?  Geeze already in use, well cripes, how about Somebunny???  Success!  It took what felt like hours but finally I was in.  I've been Somebunny or Bunny for short ever since, I use it everywhere. Mostly because I am too lazy to spend time working thru names that are already in use 
It's not a clever story like Auntie Em's, but then again it isn't fiction


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Dec 23, 2013)

Being from Frostbite Falls, Minnesota, everyone has a name like mine. For some strange reason we all seem to have the same middle initial. I even have a couple of cousins that had their own local TV show for a while.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 23, 2013)

I've always liked the "Got Milk?" ad campaign, but I use garlic in my cooking much more than I do milk  so when I signed up, I combined them. I didn't know whether the forum would allow spaces or non-alphanumeric characters in user names, so I left them out.


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 23, 2013)

It also has a secondary benefit of letting people know you're not a vampire. 

Mine is taken from the 80's show "Macgyver" because I fix things...and 1968 the year of my birth.


----------



## Hoot (Dec 23, 2013)

This topic does come up now and then. It's interesting to learn about the folks we interact with here. In my case, "Hoot" is a nickname that is common amongst folks with the last name Gibson. It comes from the western movie star Hoot Gibson. He was very popular in the early days of movies. Seems like, somewhere along the way, many Gibson children are tagged with "Hoot" I have two cousins, two uncles, and my dad who at some point were tagged with "Hoot". It seemed like a good name to use on here.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 23, 2013)

My niece appeared in The Wizard of Oz... oh wait, that story's been taken...

I used to play an online trivia game and my handle was Canis, as in Lupus, Familiaris... so one day I was signing onto my first forum and Canis was taken, so I added the state I live in in front of it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2013)

pacanis said:


> My niece appeared in The Wizard of Oz... oh wait, that story's been taken...
> 
> I used to play an online trivia game and my handle was Canis, as in Lupus, Familiaris... so one day I was signing onto my first forum and Canis was taken, so I added the state I live in in front of it.



I still prefer Papa Dog...


----------



## jabbur (Dec 23, 2013)

I took my initials JAB and the first 3 letters of the last name BUR and combined them for a take on jabber meaning to talk a lot.  I use it for everything and will add some numbers to it occasionally.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2013)

jabbur said:


> I took my initials JAB and the first 3 letters of the last name BUR and combined them for a take on jabber meaning to talk a lot.  I use it for everything and will add some numbers to it occasionally.



Poetic for someone who also talks with her hands.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 23, 2013)

Hoot said:


> This topic does come up now and then. It's interesting to learn about the folks we interact with here. In my case, "Hoot" is a nickname that is common amongst folks with the last name Gibson. It comes from the western movie star Hoot Gibson. He was very popular in the early days of movies. Seems like, somewhere along the way, many Gibson children are tagged with "Hoot" I have two cousins, two uncles, and my dad who at some point were tagged with "Hoot". It seemed like a good name to use on here.




The name suits you, Hoot!


----------



## Fos87 (Dec 23, 2013)

My real name is Lucia, that means "who is born in the light". Fos is the ancient greek word for "light" (I don't know what is the word in modern greek) and '87 is my born's year. I choose it several years ago, when I had just began studing ancient greek.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 23, 2013)

Because it is who I am and I couldn't think of anything cute or catchy.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 23, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Poetic for someone who also talks with her hands.


Well said PF!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 23, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> Well said PF!



+1!  (Jabbur is fluent in sign language and translates for hearing-impaired folks).


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 23, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> +1! (Jabbur is fluent in sign language and translates for hearing-impaired folks).


 

Ahhh .. now it makes sense !  Thanks Dawg.


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 23, 2013)

Lizzie's my name (a form of it, anyway), and tinlizzie puts me in the proper age group.  Thanks go to Henry Ford, whose Model T was tin and who had a daughter named Elizabeth.  I didn't like the sound of stutzbearcatlizzie.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 23, 2013)

My first name is Roch which is pronounced Rock. It was easier that way being a French Canadian who grew up in an English speaking town.   I just threw lobster in there because it is edible. And made popular by the B52's...


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 23, 2013)

“We do, doodley do, doodley do, doodely do,
What we must, muddily must, muddily must, muddily must;
Muddily do, muddily do, muddily do, muddily do,
Until we bust, bodily bust, bodily bust, bodily bust. "
 
— a poem by Kurt Vonnegut from the book “Cat’s Cradle” 

A user name I have used elsewhere said it was already in use. So there I am having to come up with a new moniker on the spot.   I guess by now you know I have a pretty long white beard and my two 4 footed kids have whiska's too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2013)

tinlizzie said:


> Lizzie's my name (a form of it, anyway), and tinlizzie puts me in the proper age group.  Thanks go to Henry Ford, whose Model T was tin and who had a daughter named Elizabeth.  I didn't like the sound of* stutzbearcatlizzie*.



ROFL!!!!
_DuesenbergLizzie_


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 24, 2013)

K-L are the initials of my hyphenated first name, and I'm picky about the hyphen. Most sites won't take a hyphen, and my late husband always called me Kayelle so I went with that spelled out. Someone once asked me online how my name is pronounced.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> K-L are the initials of my hyphenated first name, and I'm picky about the hyphen. Most sites won't take a hyphen, and my late husband always called me Kayelle so I went with that spelled out. Someone once asked me online how my name is pronounced.



You told them "Sassa-frass" right?


----------



## taxlady (Dec 24, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You told them "Sassa-frass" right?


 I'm sure glad I didn't have a mouthful of tea.


----------



## blissful (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## radhuni (Dec 30, 2013)

Very interesting thread. 

Mine is very simple - 'Radhuni' means cook in Bengali


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Dec 31, 2013)

I was playing D&D with some friends and a guy who usually plays a really smart game did something uncharacteristicaly stupid that almost got all of our characters killed. Someone asked him what he was thinking when he made his stupid move and we all just sat there staring at him in awkward silence (as apposed to awkward conversation which was the norm for our little nerd group). I blurted out that I blamed the purple alien giraffes and when everyone just stared at me I clarified that I meant the ones from outer space, not a foreign country. Everyone laughed and we moved on.

Next day Facebook was telling me I needed to pick a URL and my name was already taken (seriously, what are the odds that jessica.cvengros is already taken?) so I went with the most ridiculous thing I could think of which was the previous day's purple alien giraffe (no idea why, just seemed like the way to go at the time). 

I swear I'm getting to how this became my name on here but I wouldn't be Chief Longwind's daughter if I didn't take a round-about way of getting there.

Anyways, in the past I generally went by either Dandelion or Wildflower (maiden name is Flowers) but my dad was still Goodweed of the North when I signed up and my sister is Sprout and my last name had changed. A plant based name just seemed cliche at that point, plus I was feeling mildly absurd at the time. I figured Purple Alien Giraffe worked for Facebook, it should work for here too. So, yeah. A little anti-climatic but that's how I chose my username.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 31, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I was playing D&D with some friends and a guy who usually plays a really smart game did something uncharacteristicaly stupid that almost got all of our characters killed. Someone asked him what he was thinking when he made his stupid move and we all just sat there staring at him in awkward silence (as apposed to awkward conversation which was the norm for our little nerd group). I blurted out that I blamed the purple alien giraffes and when everyone just stared at me I clarified that I meant the ones from outer space, not a foreign country. Everyone laughed and we moved on.
> 
> Next day Facebook was telling me I needed to pick a URL and my name was already taken (seriously, what are the odds that jessica.cvengros is already taken?) so I went with the most ridiculous thing I could think of which was the previous day's purple alien giraffe (no idea why, just seemed like the way to go at the time).
> 
> ...


Anti-climactic, my bum! That was a cool story.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 31, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> so I went with the most ridiculous thing I could think of which was the previous day's purple alien giraffe (no idea why, just seemed like the way to go at the time).
> 
> \



I love your username.  It's so original and funky!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 31, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I was playing D&D with some friends and a guy who usually plays a really smart game did something uncharacteristicaly stupid that almost got all of our characters killed. Someone asked him what he was thinking when he made his stupid move and we all just sat there staring at him in awkward silence (as apposed to awkward conversation which was the norm for our little nerd group). I blurted out that I blamed the purple alien giraffes and when everyone just stared at me I clarified that I meant the ones from outer space, not a foreign country. Everyone laughed and we moved on.
> 
> Next day Facebook was telling me I needed to pick a URL and my name was already taken (seriously, what are the odds that jessica.cvengros is already taken?) so I went with the most ridiculous thing I could think of which was the previous day's purple alien giraffe (no idea why, just seemed like the way to go at the time).
> 
> ...



I figured *purple.alien.giraffe *was how you spelled Jess **


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 31, 2013)

Mine's a secret.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 31, 2013)

FrankZHallwayMonitor


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Dec 31, 2013)

Taxy, glad you enjoyed the story. Carol, thank you, I've grown pretty fond of it. PF, glad to see you're still a smarty-pants.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 31, 2013)

Trying to get all my licks in before I go dark on Thursday morning.


----------

